# Libros de robotica ANALOGICA



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 27, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro pero nesesito que me pasen libros de robotica analogica , beam ect pero nada digital ni de pics 
muchas gracias por responder



pd: en español por favor


----------



## soschorni (Feb 27, 2009)

hola amigo, tengo lo que necesitas. No es mucho, solo algunos proyectos.


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 28, 2009)

muchas gracias si tienen algunos mas pesenlo


----------



## Padrino (Feb 28, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo, tengo lo que necesitas. No es mucho, solo algunos proyectos.




soschorni:

      También me interesa revisar ese archivo, pero la cuenta dice que se alcanzó el límite de descargas:

Error
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further informaciónrmation.


    ¿Puedes recargarlo? Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Casti (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo lo baje, pero lo tengo en el pc de mi chica. Esta noche te lo subo.


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya somos dos los que esperamos (je, je...)


----------



## soschorni (Mar 1, 2009)

Lo estoy subiendo a rapidshare, si encuentran otro servidor mejor, subanlo que no tengo problema, rapidshare nunca me gusto pero es el que tengo a mas disposicion, por comodidad.

Suerte, y subanlo a otro link


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Lo estoy subiendo a rapidshare, si encuentran otro servidor mejor, subanlo que no tengo problema, rapidshare nunca me gusto pero es el que tengo a mas disposicion, por comodidad.
> 
> Suerte, y subanlo a otro link


Sos un capo *soschorni*, te agradezco mucho el aporte y el tutorial para circuitos impresos, aunque el método es popular, viene perfectamente detallado para los que recién empiezan. 
Acá dejo otro link desde donde se puede descargar: http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=l72oyo9x3nc
Y un agradecimiento para el buen amigo *bruno 2.0* que generó este intercambio con su inquietud.


----------



## soschorni (Mar 1, 2009)

El manual de circuitos impresos me vino en el archivo cuando lo descargue, y despues me olvide de sacarlo, uajjaja. Pero bue, no importa, igual es util. Fijense tambien en taringa.net, que hay muchos libros sobre robotica y otras cosas utiles.
estoy a su dispocicion para lo que deseen.
Un saludo desde Argentina


----------



## Padrino (Mar 2, 2009)

Gracias a ambos por la re-subida. Ya le echo un ojo. Saludos


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Mar 3, 2009)

muchas gracias  gatomambo y soschorni por su predisposicion


----------



## tvsam2 (May 12, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo, tengo lo que necesitas. No es mucho, solo algunos proyectos.




Buenas tardes, por favor puedes resubir el  archivo Micro robotica.rar, gracias.


----------



## Casti (May 12, 2009)

Aqui tienes: http://www.mediafire.com/?nt3gn1fxwmn


----------



## tvsam2 (May 13, 2009)

Gracias amigo, te pasaste, si sabes algo mas de mini o micro robotica, postealo pues este tema es muy interesante, recien me estoy iniciando en esto y gracias a personas como ustedes es que estoy aprendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Casti (May 13, 2009)

Aqui te dejo una web con varios manuales que te pueden servir. Ademas son gratuitos.

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php


----------

